# EOTech, Bushnell, Aimpoint or go cheap?



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

I shoot mainly irons but I'm planning on getting an optic for my flat top AR. I shot another guys AR with the EOTech and the rectical took some getting used to. its a small 1 MOA dot encircled by a big ring. But it is pretty fast, you can shoot with 2 eyes open with no parellex error.

 What do you guys recommend? The EOTech is nice, it can co-witness the irons (I have a fold-down rear sight) just  by screwing it on, or you can add a riser and cowitness in the lower portion of the lense (if needed).  The Busnell Holosight looks to be related to the EOTech without the protective hood and I think its less ruggedized, but its also $100 cheaper. Haven't had much experience with the Aimpoint but alot of people like them. Another option is to go cheap and get a Hakko aimpoint clone or a Simmons Pro Diamond (standard scope). 

Gun will be used pimarily for 3 gun competitions at ranges from several feet out to 100 yards, so I'm looking for a 1x power. Speed is more important than pinpoint accuracy.   I'm not in the service or LE, but it would be nice to have an optic I could rely on in SHTF/defensive type scenerios. Gun doesn't get too beatup in competition, maybe banged into a barracade or dropped down on a table but nothing like realword use.

If you've ever used any of these optics or have any alternatives I'd like to here your opinions.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2006)

Doesn't EOtech technically make the Bushnell HOLOsight?  Aimpoint was the orignator of the technology.

I know you said AR, but I had remembered an HG article I saw on Shooting Times website.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/optics/st_0203_turnonto/

Sometimes these guys have some closeouts or demos... Some pricesare low and others you can find cheaper.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/eotech-holographic-weapon-sights.html


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks for the links, will make for some interesting reading.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

Go with the EOtech.  You'll save some money if you go with the one that isn't NOD compatible.  I have two of the myself.

Jeff


----------

